# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Bộ sưu tập các CD-Rom giáo trình SSDG

## truongseomxh24

*CD-ROM Giáo trình Java Sun toàn tập ( 625 MB )*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182545888/Giao_trinh_Java_Sun_by_softprovn.net.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182546153/Giao_trinh_Java_Sun_by_softprovn.net.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182545946/Giao_trinh_Java_Sun_by_softprovn.net.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182546121/Giao_trinh_Java_Sun_by_softprovn.net.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182545902/Giao_trinh_Java_Sun_by_softprovn.net.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182546065/Giao_trinh_Java_Sun_by_softprovn.net.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182545456/Giao_trinh_Java_Sun_by_softprovn.net.part7.rar
```

*CD-ROM Giáo trình Pascal toàn tập ( 308 MB )*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182546690/Giao_Trinh_Pascal__28TungHacker_29.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182546533/Giao_Trinh_Pascal__28TungHacker_29.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182546557/Giao_Trinh_Pascal__28TungHacker_29.part3.rar
```

*CD-ROM Giáo trình C, C++ toàn tập ( 641 MB ) - SSDG*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182546723/Giao_Trinh_Lap_Trinh_C__26_C_2B_2B_SSDG.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182546656/Giao_Trinh_Lap_Trinh_C__26_C_2B_2B_SSDG.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182546867/Giao_Trinh_Lap_Trinh_C__26_C_2B_2B_SSDG.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182546520/Giao_Trinh_Lap_Trinh_C__26_C_2B_2B_SSDG.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182546752/Giao_Trinh_Lap_Trinh_C__26_C_2B_2B_SSDG.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182546011/Giao_Trinh_Lap_Trinh_C__26_C_2B_2B_SSDG.part6.rar
```

CD-ROM Giáo trình Luyện Thi TOEFL ( 385 MB ) 




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182524147/TOEFL_SSDG.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182524179/TOEFL_SSDG.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182524212/TOEFL_SSDG.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182523291/TOEFL_SSDG.part4.rar
```

*Giáo trình lập trình ASP.net*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182524397/www.thuvienit.org_hocaspnet.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182524178/www.thuvienit.org_hocaspnet.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182524420/www.thuvienit.org_hocaspnet.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182524186/www.thuvienit.org_hocaspnet.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182524416/www.thuvienit.org_hocaspnet.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182523994/www.thuvienit.org_hocaspnet.part6.rar
```

*Giáo trình Microsofts Office Word 2003 Toàn tập - SSDG*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182592125/Giao_trinh_Word_03_get4share.com.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182592136/Giao_trinh_Word_03_get4share.com.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182592095/Giao_trinh_Word_03_get4share.com.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182592187/Giao_trinh_Word_03_get4share.com.part04.rar
```

*CD-ROM Giáo trình Access 2003 toàn tập ( 565 MB )*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182474947/Giao_Trinh_Access_SSDG.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182472501/Giao_Trinh_Access_SSDG.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182472766/Giao_Trinh_Access_SSDG.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182472138/Giao_Trinh_Access_SSDG.part4.rar
```

*CD-ROM Giáo trình Excel 2003 toàn tập ( 437 MB )*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182472742/Giao_Trinh_Excel_SSDG.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182472486/Giao_Trinh_Excel_SSDG.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182472409/Giao_Trinh_Excel_SSDG.part3.rar
```

*CD-ROM Giáo Trình PowerPoint 2003 toàn tập*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182484449/Powerpoint_03.iso.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/182484311/Powerpoint_03.iso.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/182484471/Powerpoint_03.iso.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/182484212/Powerpoint_03.iso.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/182484475/Powerpoint_03.iso.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/182484315/Powerpoint_03.iso.006
http://rapidshare.com/files/182484636/Powerpoint_03.iso.007
http://rapidshare.com/files/182483283/Powerpoint_03.iso.008
http://rapidshare.com/files/182483337/Powerpoint_03.iso.009
http://rapidshare.com/files/182483204/Powerpoint_03.iso.010
http://rapidshare.com/files/182483392/Powerpoint_03.iso.011
http://rapidshare.com/files/182483246/Powerpoint_03.iso.012
```

*Giáo Trình Microsoft Word 2007 toàn tập*



```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182541257/Word2007-_Get4share.com.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182540512/Word2007-_Get4share.com.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182541158/Word2007-_Get4share.com.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182540484/Word2007-_Get4share.com.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182540324/Word2007-_Get4share.com.part5.rar
```

*Giáo Trình Microsoft Excel 2007 toàn tập*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182530564/EXCEL2007.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182530353/EXCEL2007.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182530505/EXCEL2007.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182529871/EXCEL2007.part4.rar
```

*Giáo Trình Microsoft PowerPoint 2007 toàn tập*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182535827/GiaotrinhPowerPoint2007-Get4share.com.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182536274/GiaotrinhPowerPoint2007-Get4share.com.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182536022/GiaotrinhPowerPoint2007-Get4share.com.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182536063/GiaotrinhPowerPoint2007-Get4share.com.part4.rar
```

*

Giáo Trình Microsoft Access 2007 toàn tập SSDG*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182535708/GiaotrinhAccess2007-Get4share.com.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182536012/GiaotrinhAccess2007-Get4share.com.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182535634/GiaotrinhAccess2007-Get4share.com.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182535952/GiaotrinhAccess2007-Get4share.com.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182535682/GiaotrinhAccess2007-Get4share.com.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182535392/GiaotrinhAccess2007-Get4share.com.part6.rar
```

*CD-ROM Giáo trình thiết kế Flash (503 MB)*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182548834/SSDG_www.thuvienit.org.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182549251/SSDG_www.thuvienit.org.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182548940/SSDG_www.thuvienit.org.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182598183/SSDG_www.thuvienit.org.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182548619/SSDG_www.thuvienit.org.part5.rar
```

*Giáo Trình Illustrator CS2 - SSDG*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182565928/Giao_trinh_Illustrator_CS2.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182566190/Giao_trinh_Illustrator_CS2.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182566070/Giao_trinh_Illustrator_CS2.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182566120/Giao_trinh_Illustrator_CS2.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182565979/Giao_trinh_Illustrator_CS2.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182566300/Giao_trinh_Illustrator_CS2.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182566094/Giao_trinh_Illustrator_CS2.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182565560/Giao_trinh_Illustrator_CS2.part08.rar
```

*Giáo Trình Vui Học Tiếng Anh*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182563467/Vui.hoc.tieng.Anh_softprovn.net.7z.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/182563485/Vui.hoc.tieng.Anh_softprovn.net.7z.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/182563489/Vui.hoc.tieng.Anh_softprovn.net.7z.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/182563543/Vui.hoc.tieng.Anh_softprovn.net.7z.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/182563306/Vui.hoc.tieng.Anh_softprovn.net.7z.005
Password unrar : softprovn.net
```

*Danh nhân Việt Nam*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182560599/DanhnhanVN_SSDG_LTLT.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182560752/DanhnhanVN_SSDG_LTLT.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182560626/DanhnhanVN_SSDG_LTLT.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182560191/DanhnhanVN_SSDG_LTLT.part4.rar
```

*Giáo Trình Linux*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182556730/GT.Linux.7z.__a
http://rapidshare.com/files/182556598/GT.Linux.7z.__b
http://rapidshare.com/files/182556698/GT.Linux.7z.__c
http://rapidshare.com/files/182556593/GT.Linux.7z.__d
Password ( if needed ) : www.itlab.com.vn
```

*CD-ROM Giáo trình khôi phục và bảo mật dữ liệu (542 MB )*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182549129/Giao_Trinh_Khoi_Phuc_Va_Bao_Mat_Du_Lieu_SSDG.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182548946/Giao_Trinh_Khoi_Phuc_Va_Bao_Mat_Du_Lieu_SSDG.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182549192/Giao_Trinh_Khoi_Phuc_Va_Bao_Mat_Du_Lieu_SSDG.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182548909/Giao_Trinh_Khoi_Phuc_Va_Bao_Mat_Du_Lieu_SSDG.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182549116/Giao_Trinh_Khoi_Phuc_Va_Bao_Mat_Du_Lieu_SSDG.part5.rar
```

*Giáo trình Microsoft Project*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182543954/GT.Project_www.thuvienit.org.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182543778/GT.Project_www.thuvienit.org.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182543913/GT.Project_www.thuvienit.org.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182543472/GT.Project_www.thuvienit.org.part4.rar
```

*Giáo Trình Video Studio (350MB)*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182545824/Giao_Trinh_Video_Studio_SSDG.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182546032/Giao_Trinh_Video_Studio_SSDG.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182545822/Giao_Trinh_Video_Studio_SSDG.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182545031/Giao_Trinh_Video_Studio_SSDG.part4.rar
```

*

Giáo trình bí mật xử lý ảnh PhoToShop CS2*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182543672/www.thuvienit.org_Giao_trinh_Bi_Mat_Xu_Li_Anh.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182544059/www.thuvienit.org_Giao_trinh_Bi_Mat_Xu_Li_Anh.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182543772/www.thuvienit.org_Giao_trinh_Bi_Mat_Xu_Li_Anh.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182543924/www.thuvienit.org_Giao_trinh_Bi_Mat_Xu_Li_Anh.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182542890/www.thuvienit.org_Giao_trinh_Bi_Mat_Xu_Li_Anh.part5.rar
```

*
CD-ROM Giáo trình DreamWeaver MX - SSDG*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182524429/Giao_Trinh_Thiet_Ke_Web_SSDG.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182524130/Giao_Trinh_Thiet_Ke_Web_SSDG.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182524283/Giao_Trinh_Thiet_Ke_Web_SSDG.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182523776/Giao_Trinh_Thiet_Ke_Web_SSDG.part4.rar
```

*CD-ROM Giáo Trình Quản Trị Mạng ( 200 MB )*




```

http://rapidshare.com/files/182472878/Giao_Trinh_Quan_Tri_Mang_SSDG.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182473102/Giao_Trinh_Quan_Tri_Mang_SSDG.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/182471800/Giao_Trinh_Quan_Tri_Mang_SSDG.part3.rar
```

Để giải nén những file trên trong trường hợp cần thiết các bạn sử dụng 1 trong 3 password sau : 


```
softprovn.net
http://get4share.com
www.updatesofts.com
```

Welcome đến blog của mình để có những cập nhập cuối cùng và thông tin đầy đủ hơn về bộ sưu tập


```
http://vnresource.wordpress.com/category/vietnamese-video-training/cdrom-ssdg/
```

----------


## adviser

*Tiếp tục cập nhập ...*

*Chinh phục hệ điều hành trong 24h* 





```
http://rapidshare.com/files/183278572/Chinh.phuc.HDH.trong.24h_www.softprovn.net.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183278584/Chinh.phuc.HDH.trong.24h_www.softprovn.net.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183279024/Chinh.phuc.HDH.trong.24h_www.softprovn.net.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183277244/Chinh.phuc.HDH.trong.24h_www.softprovn.net.part4.rar
```

*
Tin Học Trong Tầm Tay 1.0*




```
http://rapidshare.com/files/183282139/SSDG_softprovn.net.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183281055/SSDG_softprovn.net.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183282072/SSDG_softprovn.net.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183280745/SSDG_softprovn.net.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183281852/SSDG_softprovn.net.part5.rar
```

*Giáo trình Windows Vista*




```
http://rapidshare.com/files/183282099/GT.Win.Vista_Softprovn.net.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183280859/GT.Win.Vista_Softprovn.net.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183282200/GT.Win.Vista_Softprovn.net.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183280739/GT.Win.Vista_Softprovn.net.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183281910/GT.Win.Vista_Softprovn.net.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183280808/GT.Win.Vista_Softprovn.net.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183280634/GT.Win.Vista_Softprovn.net.part7.rar
```

*Cẩm nang sử dụng Máy tính -SSDG*




```
http://rapidshare.com/files/183279029/Cam.Nang.SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183278985/Cam.Nang.SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183279027/Cam.Nang.SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183278920/Cam.Nang.SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183279026/Cam.Nang.SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183277842/Cam.Nang.SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part6.rar
```

*Anh Văn cho trẻ em - SSDG*





```
http://rapidshare.com/files/183276808/AV.cho.thieu.nhi_softprovn.net.7z.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/183276765/AV.cho.thieu.nhi_softprovn.net.7z.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/183276754/AV.cho.thieu.nhi_softprovn.net.7z.003
```

*Tự điển Tiếng Anh bằng hình - SSDG*




```
http://rapidshare.com/files/183276701/Tu.dien.tieng.Anh_softprovn.net.7z.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/183276869/Tu.dien.tieng.Anh_softprovn.net.7z.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/183276825/Tu.dien.tieng.Anh_softprovn.net.7z.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/183275759/Tu.dien.tieng.Anh_softprovn.net.7z.004
```

*Luyện Thi IELTS - SSDG*





```
http://rapidshare.com/files/183294201/IELTS.SSDG_softprovn.net.iso.__a
http://rapidshare.com/files/183294105/IELTS.SSDG_softprovn.net.iso.__b
http://rapidshare.com/files/183293944/IELTS.SSDG_softprovn.net.iso.__c
http://rapidshare.com/files/183294062/IELTS.SSDG_softprovn.net.iso.__d
http://rapidshare.com/files/183293819/IELTS.SSDG_softprovn.net.iso.__e
http://rapidshare.com/files/183294135/IELTS.SSDG_softprovn.net.iso.__f
```

*Vocabulary Test - SSDG - Kiểm tra từ vựng*





```
http://rapidshare.com/files/183274941/softprovn.net.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183275088/softprovn.net.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183275092/softprovn.net.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183275106/softprovn.net.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183274142/softprovn.net.part5.rar
```

*Ôn thi Đại Học môn Hóa - SSDG*





```
http://rapidshare.com/files/183275114/www.phanmemsinhvien.net.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183275026/www.phanmemsinhvien.net.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183274072/www.phanmemsinhvien.net.part3.rar
```

*Ôn thi Đại Học môn Lý - SSDG*





```
http://rapidshare.com/files/183275890/on_ly.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183275660/on_ly.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183275563/on_ly.part3.rar
```

*Giáo trình Adobe Premiere - SSDG*





```
http://rapidshare.com/files/183309859/GT_Adobe_Premiere_www.softprovn.net.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183309895/GT_Adobe_Premiere_www.softprovn.net.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183309460/GT_Adobe_Premiere_www.softprovn.net.part3.rar
```

*Giáo Trình Pro Engineer - SSDG*





```
http://rapidshare.com/files/183309000/GT.Pro.Engineer_www.softprovn.net.7z.__a
http://rapidshare.com/files/183309018/GT.Pro.Engineer_www.softprovn.net.7z.__b
http://rapidshare.com/files/183308872/GT.Pro.Engineer_www.softprovn.net.7z.__c
http://rapidshare.com/files/183350650/GT.Pro.Engineer_www.softprovn.net.7z.__d
http://rapidshare.com/files/183308971/GT.Pro.Engineer_www.softprovn.net.7z.__e
http://rapidshare.com/files/183308096/GT.Pro.Engineer_www.softprovn.net.7z.__f
```

*Giáo Trình Xử Lý Âm Thanh Chuyên Nghiệp - SSDG*





```
http://rapidshare.com/files/183307959/GT.Xu.Ly.Am.Thanh-SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183307745/GT.Xu.Ly.Am.Thanh-SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183307915/GT.Xu.Ly.Am.Thanh-SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183307865/GT.Xu.Ly.Am.Thanh-SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183307574/GT.Xu.Ly.Am.Thanh-SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part5.rar
```

*Giáo trình Bài tập Autocad 2008 - SSDG (Video 2CD)*





```
CD1
http://rapidshare.com/files/183307962/AutoCard2008_BT_by_softprovn.net.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183306830/AutoCard2008_BT_by_softprovn.net.part2.rar
```



```
CD2
http://rapidshare.com/files/183307908/Softprovn.net_BaiTap.Autocad2008T2.SSDG.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183307006/Softprovn.net_BaiTap.Autocad2008T2.SSDG.part2.rar
```

*Giáo Trình Photoshop CS3 - SSDG*





```
http://rapidshare.com/files/183307868/GT.CS3.SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183307782/GT.CS3.SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183307970/GT.CS3.SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/183307886/GT.CS3.SSDG_www.softprovn.net.part4.rar
```



```
Pass unrar : softprovn.net
```

Welcome đến blog của mình để có những cập nhập cuối cùng và thông tin đầy đủ hơn về bộ sưu tập


```
http://vnresource.wordpress.com/category/vietnamese-video-training/cdrom-ssdg/
```

----------


## kimthanhthethao123

Cho hỏi 1 chút:
Mấy cái ct trên của SSDG sau khi down về và cài đặt thì nó yêu cầu phải bỏ đĩa CD vào thì mới chạy được. Mình có down thử hướng dẫn dùng word 2007 từ 5 link rapidshare mà nobihai cung cấp. Nhưng sau khi giải nén 5 file đó thì nó lại ko ra được file iso. Mình có thử dùng ct ultraiso và tạo thành file iso từ những file được giải nén ra nhằm đưa vào ổ đĩa ảo để chạy. Nhưng nó vẫn ko nhận ra (nghĩa là vẫn hiện lên hộp thoại yêu cầu bỏ đĩa cd vào).
Trong khi đó, mình đã từng down được bộ ssdg hướng dẫn sử dụng powerpoint 2k7 từ forum khác. Sau khi unrar 4 hay 5 file gì đó, thì nó tạo ra được file iso. Sau đó đưa file iso này vào ổ đĩa ảo thì nó chạy bình thường.

Bạn có cách nào giúp mình được ko? Mình nghĩ cái vấn đề trên cũng giống như là đĩa hiren's boot vậy đó. Nếu copy thông thường tất cả những file trong đĩa boot vào 1 đĩa khác thì đĩa mới này ko thể boot được, trừ khi dùng "copy disk to disk" trong nero thì mới được.
#-o

----------


## ngoc_loanhn

down được hết tài liệu này mất mấy ngày mất cảm ơn bộ sưu tập của bạn có ích đấy

----------


## totinhte

cd hay nhung khong dowload duoc

----------


## appsmart

Làm sao khắc phục được lỗi "Yêu cầu để cd chương trình" vào được (yêu cầu đó bất tiện quá). Cảm ơn các bạn nhiều!

----------

